# Black river (Alpena)



## ajkulish (Nov 16, 2013)

Hey guys, im headed up north to alcona next weekend and my buddy said that there is black river up there. i was wondering if it was any good for trout or anything, and if it is, what type of flies should i tie for it? thanks in advance guys


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Unmentionable river. Use the Private Message feature...


----------



## Hauptmann6 (Oct 19, 2012)

ausable_steelhead said:


> Unmentionable river. Use the Private Message feature...


Why is it unmentionable?


----------



## ajkulish (Nov 16, 2013)

yeah im not really catching whats going on.


----------



## Reel_Screamer86 (Mar 22, 2007)

ajkulish said:


> yeah im not really catching whats going on.


Its unmentionable in the rules go read the top of this forum. Its a river that you can't talk about or post about it , except for "pm's".

Sent from my bloody fingertips


----------



## ajkulish (Nov 16, 2013)

thats kinda f'ed. well im just trying to get a little info on it for a day of fishing.... if anyone knows anything about it at all please let me know so i can pm you..........


----------



## Reel_Screamer86 (Mar 22, 2007)

It is what it is , i don't make the rules just informing ya is all..

Sent from my bloody fingertips


----------



## ajkulish (Nov 16, 2013)

i appreciate it.


----------



## BassFisher91 (Sep 11, 2005)

Ajkulish, look at the thread labeled 'Brookies', it's probably underneath this one now. The Black is an unmentionable but there are tidbits of info on it in that thread.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

